# Steinberg's Cubase 10 new feature Showcase & AXR4T Release - NAMM 2019



## donbodin (Jan 26, 2019)

Had the pleasure to meet up with Greg Ondo of Steinberg at their NAMM Booth. Greg showcased some of the powerful new features in the developer’s recently released Cubase 10.

Also of note here, Steinberg released the new AXR4 Audio interface and reading through the official press material ( check it out here: http://bit.ly/2DBwDz4 ) it sounds like they have taken the audio interface to the next level!


----------

